# Mixing benzos with alcohol



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

So I've been on xanax for 6 months now and everytime before I go out, I take it and then get drunk.. i drink lots and get faded every time. So, my main question is do any of you know what are the consequences of that? like long term or w/e
or if any of you do it too?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> So I've been on xanax for 6 months now and everytime before I go out, I take it and then get drunk.. i drink lots and get faded every time. So, my main question is do any of you know what are the consequences of that? like long term or w/e
> or if any of you do it too?


Im on clonazepam and if im planning on drinking on like friday i'll stop taking it by atleast wednesday. Taking benzos right before drinking is obviously a bad idea and i think you know what the consequences could be...

Since that kind of consequence can be fatal I always ask doctors or pharmacists these questions instead of on here.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

Jayd said:


> Im on clonazepam and if im planning on drinking on like friday i'll stop taking it by atleast wednesday. Taking benzos right before drinking is obviously a bad idea and i think you know what the consequences could be...
> 
> Since that kind of consequence can be fatal I always ask doctors or pharmacists these questions instead of on here.


my mother is my doctor so i can't really ask her.
i'd take it when i'm drunk too, you can drink so much on benzos and not feel sick..


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

hahaha yea i don't remember much of when i go out..
idgaf tho, i've done it so many times nothing happened.. even if smth happens, whatever. i was just curious of the long term consequences, not short term, like death.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

benzos and alcohol are both depressants, they really really really should not be taken together. call a pharmacy you dont go to and ask the pharmacist, then you wont have to tell them who you are. it probably also greatly increases the chance of dependency and withdrawal


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> hahaha yea i don't remember much of when i go out..
> idgaf tho, i've done it so many times nothing happened.. even if smth happens, whatever. i was just curious of the long term consequences, not short term, like death.


If you don't care about death then why the hell would you care about long term consequences. Not trying to sound rude by asking but death should be the big concern.


----------



## Reborn (Jun 24, 2011)

Don't mix them ever! The first time I took clonazepam I didn't know not to mix it with alcohol and I woke up the next day not remmebering anything and had dicks drawn in marker all over my face! LOL. I can't see it being very good for your brain, chemically.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

Jayd said:


> If you don't care about death then *why the hell would you care about long term consequences*. Not trying to sound rude by asking but death should be the big concern.


cos im curious


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

To be safe you probally shouldn't mix them. I used to take 4 1mg clonazepam's everyday and get drunk everyday and could remember stuff just fine. But everyone is different plus my tolerence level was really high after taking pills nonstop for 8 years.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> So I've been on xanax for 6 months now and everytime before I go out, I take it and then get drunk.. i drink lots and get faded every time. So, my main question is do any of you know what are the consequences of that? like long term or w/e
> or if any of you do it too?


What are the side effects of drinking alcohol with Xanax?
http://www.livestrong.com/article/207841-what-are-the-side-effects-of-drinking-with-xanax/


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

This is one of the reasons honest sober people with real anxity disorders have trouble getting benzos. Because people use it against how it's Rx'd and mix it with things and use it for other things then It's supposed to be used for.


----------



## Joshu (Nov 10, 2011)

Lets see - Do benzos and alcohol enough - body forgets to breathe- burnt-out staff in the ER laugh at your stupid, dead ass.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

k, chill. it was just a Q


----------



## Jimbo (Mar 23, 2011)

I've mixed xanax and alcohol and I've found it can be really unpredictable. Sometimes I've done it and nothing went wrong and other times it's been a bad experience.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

I take 0,5mg to 1,0mg Xanax (Extended Release) every day, i drink 3 times a week, i never had any trouble.

Why i never had trouble and some people have had trouble, i dont know, let me list some stuff that i personally think that have always influenced my ability to always drink with Xanax (and sometimes temazepam) without experiencing trouble

*
I've build a pretty high alcohol tolerance.
I've build a pretty high benzodiazepine tolerance.
I've never taken more than 1,5mg xanax mixed with alcohol.
I've always been build pretty big (body size) 6'8" (204cm) and 290lbs (145kg) currently.
I take asthma medicine everyday, which slightly work like roids (steroids)
I am on 80mg Propranolol (This is a Beta-blocker, it gives your heart extra oxygen, and it kills anxiety)
I am on 50mg Sertraline each day atm (Sertraline is also known as Zoloft)
*

To make a long story short, i have always enjoyed drinking alcohol with any benzodiazepine, it never gave me any problems.
Mixing alcohol with benzo's gives you a kind of 'Morphine-ish buzz' which has not harmed my ability to cope with DP, it actually relieves my DP by 30-50%.

Alcohol and Xanax are indeed Nerve-system-depressants.

I have taken both with some pain killers, the doctors recommended me not to, *but the chance of something fatal happening is really really really small (If taken in reasonable doses)*.

If you have the urge/desire to drink AND you are on benzo's i recommend you to try it out in small doses.

Maybe i have always been lucky cause i have also used pain killers that depress your Nerve-System and combined them with Xanax, Propranolol and Alcohol, i have never experienced any problems.

Most people in this post seem to be kinda negative about benzo & alcohol use, i personally never had any problems with it.

(I have been on Xanax for a year now, and i drink 3-4 days a week, never had any problems)

PS: Personally i think people keep talking the same bullshit over and over again, they are all too scared to mix them cause of the information they keep finding on Wikipedia & Google. If you need advice from someone who actually has this mixture of booze and meds, PM me.

PPS: This is based on my own experience, ofcourse your experience may not relieve you of DP/DR and things like that.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks for the post.
yeah i've been mixing it too and nothing ever happened.. i used to mix it with painkillers too. i once took a painkiller, xanax and a sedative and drank, smoke pot and was rly high and felt amazing. that was stupid tho xd i'll try not to mix benzos with alcohol anymore cos i wanna remember my nights out..


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

You know, just because you don't notice anyhing happen, doesn't mean there aren't consequences, there could be brain or organ damage and you'd never know until years later.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> You know, just because you don't notice anyhing happen, doesn't mean there aren't consequences, there could be brain or organ damage and you'd never know until years later.


true. wish there are


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

kate_edwin said:


> You know, just because you don't notice anyhing happen, doesn't mean there aren't consequences, there could be brain or organ damage and you'd never know until years later.


I get my organs & blood levels checked on regular basis, every 6 months









No Complications.

Besides that, if it does cause negative consequences for me in the future, i chose for this path, i can understand your concerns. But if i die next year cause of something medication related, i chose that life, and im pretty happy living this life


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

Don Steffa said:


> I get my organs & blood levels checked on regular basis, every 6 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly (.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> exactly (.


1mg xanax and a glass of pina colada in the morning can do wonders ;D


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

I took Klonopin for 10 years daily (prescribed by doc) and was really unaware of how serious that drug is on your central nervous system. Let alone mixing it with alcohol. It can do some serious damage... I am living proof. Trust me. The fact that you are even raising this question tells me that you are smarter than I was and at least realize there is some potential danger. I on the other hand (for whatever reason) never even had the question cross my mind and your sure as hell not gonna get a doc to warn you about it because they really don't have a clue about the dangers of benzos. They blame your disorder on everything not the drug. My doc never mentioned a word to me about the potential long term dangers (which includes toxicity) and kept telling me to take more.

Seriously, spend some time on www.benzobuddies.com You won't ever want to touch a benzo again. I highly advise not taking benzo's at all. Even if its the only thing that helps your DP. I know what your thinking right now... "You'll never end up getting sick like those people and/or you'll stop when you get the warning signs of getting sick from it" It doesn't work like that unfortunately. By the time you realize the benzo's aren't working anymore or are actually causing MORE DP and anxiety... its too late. You've just down-regulated your GABA receptors and it can take YEARS for them to start working again. YEARS in many cases. Not months. All the while you will suffer extremely bad. If you think you have bad anxiety and DP now, just wait till your GABA is not working. The only thing keeping you half sane (being that you have DP) is your GABA. Without GABA all hell breaks loose... your disease will end up morphing into mental states you never thought were possible. Trust me you'll wish you were dead than go through the suffering of a donwregulated GABA system. Def. don't mix it with alcohol and my opinion is get off your Benzo if you want half a chance at feeling well one day. Benzos ultimately end up causing more DP, anxiety, depression and lot of other disorders. Always. Its just a matter of time. If you actually smart enough to read this and decide you want off your Benzo. You MUST taper off VERY VERY slowly. The slower you go the less chance you have at kicking off a new disorder (like schizophrenic, phychosis or autoimmune disorders) and the less chance you have at developing protracted withdrawal symptoms that will ruin your life. I have no idea what your symptoms are and how much or how often you take benzos but I assure you it doesn't matter... the stuff kills. Some may think I'm crossing the line by telling people to come off there meds but seriously I don't give a shit. I'm right! Your doc and the medical community is wrong. This stuff is worse than heroin. BY FAAAR. Check at the Asthon Manual at Benzo.uk.org for more information and how to safely taper off. Good luck and I wish you all recovery.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

AndyD said:


> I took Klonopin for 10 years daily (prescribed by doc) and was really unaware of how serious that drug is on your central nervous system. Let alone mixing it with alcohol. It can do some serious damage... I am living proof. Trust me. The fact that you are even raising this question tells me that you are smarter than I was and at least realize there is some potential danger. I on the other hand (for whatever reason) never even had the question cross my mind and your sure as hell not gonna get a doc to warn you about it because they really don't have a clue about the dangers of benzos. They blame your disorder on everything not the drug. My doc never mentioned a word to me about the potential long term dangers (which includes toxicity) and kept telling me to take more.
> 
> Seriously, spend some time on www.benzobuddies.com You won't ever want to touch a benzo again. I highly advise not taking benzo's at all. Even if its the only thing that helps your DP. I know what your thinking right now... "You'll never end up getting sick like those people and/or you'll stop when you get the warning signs of getting sick from it" It doesn't work like that unfortunately. By the time you realize the benzo's aren't working anymore or are actually causing MORE DP and anxiety... its too late. You've just down-regulated your GABA receptors and it can take YEARS for them to start working again. YEARS in many cases. Not months. All the while you will suffer extremely bad. If you think you have bad anxiety and DP now, just wait till your GABA is not working. The only thing keeping you half sane (being that you have DP) is your GABA. Without GABA all hell breaks loose... your disease will end up morphing into mental states you never thought were possible. Trust me you'll wish you were dead than go through the suffering of a donwregulated GABA system. Def. don't mix it with alcohol and my opinion is get off your Benzo if you want half a chance at feeling well one day. Benzos ultimately end up causing more DP, anxiety, depression and lot of other disorders. Always. Its just a matter of time. If you actually smart enough to read this and decide you want off your Benzo. You MUST taper off VERY VERY slowly. The slower you go the less chance you have at kicking off a new disorder (like schizophrenic, phychosis or autoimmune disorders) and the less chance you have at developing protracted withdrawal symptoms that will ruin your life. I have no idea what your symptoms are and how much or how often you take benzos but I assure you it doesn't matter... the stuff kills. Some may think I'm crossing the line by telling people to come off there meds but seriously I don't give a shit. I'm right! Your doc and the medical community is wrong. This stuff is worse than heroin. BY FAAAR. Check at the Asthon Manual at Benzo.uk.org for more information and how to safely taper off. Good luck and I wish you all recovery.


Thanks AndyD, i will start using heroin then.

Reminds me of this guy


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> my mother is my doctor so i can't really ask her.
> i'd take it when i'm drunk too, you can drink so much on benzos and not feel sick..


Benzos and alcohol could be a deadly mixture.Everyone knows that.Think abt it.


----------



## Walkingzombie (Jul 7, 2011)

Smoked weed and did about 5mg of Xanax last night and felt amazing. It was a dumb idea, but I was with my best friends and wanted to get fucked up and forget about DP. I'll tell you what, it work. I was so euphoric and was eating all the cookies I could find. Awesome time.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

AndyD said:


> I took Klonopin for 10 years daily (prescribed by doc) and was really unaware of how serious that drug is on your central nervous system. Let alone mixing it with alcohol. It can do some serious damage... I am living proof. Trust me. The fact that you are even raising this question tells me that you are smarter than I was and at least realize there is some potential danger. I on the other hand (for whatever reason) never even had the question cross my mind and your sure as hell not gonna get a doc to warn you about it because they really don't have a clue about the dangers of benzos. They blame your disorder on everything not the drug. My doc never mentioned a word to me about the potential long term dangers (which includes toxicity) and kept telling me to take more.
> 
> Seriously, spend some time on www.benzobuddies.com You won't ever want to touch a benzo again. I highly advise not taking benzo's at all. Even if its the only thing that helps your DP. I know what your thinking right now... "You'll never end up getting sick like those people and/or you'll stop when you get the warning signs of getting sick from it" It doesn't work like that unfortunately. By the time you realize the benzo's aren't working anymore or are actually causing MORE DP and anxiety... its too late. You've just down-regulated your GABA receptors and it can take YEARS for them to start working again. YEARS in many cases. Not months. All the while you will suffer extremely bad. If you think you have bad anxiety and DP now, just wait till your GABA is not working. The only thing keeping you half sane (being that you have DP) is your GABA. Without GABA all hell breaks loose... your disease will end up morphing into mental states you never thought were possible. Trust me you'll wish you were dead than go through the suffering of a donwregulated GABA system. Def. don't mix it with alcohol and my opinion is get off your Benzo if you want half a chance at feeling well one day. Benzos ultimately end up causing more DP, anxiety, depression and lot of other disorders. Always. Its just a matter of time. If you actually smart enough to read this and decide you want off your Benzo. You MUST taper off VERY VERY slowly. The slower you go the less chance you have at kicking off a new disorder (like schizophrenic, phychosis or autoimmune disorders) and the less chance you have at developing protracted withdrawal symptoms that will ruin your life. I have no idea what your symptoms are and how much or how often you take benzos but I assure you it doesn't matter... the stuff kills. Some may think I'm crossing the line by telling people to come off there meds but seriously I don't give a shit. I'm right! Your doc and the medical community is wrong. This stuff is worse than heroin. BY FAAAR. Check at the Asthon Manual at Benzo.uk.org for more information and how to safely taper off. Good luck and I wish you all recovery.


i'll get off.. i realized it's making me worse actually.. i have never been this low and i don't even want to take them anymore but when i don't i get dizzy. i've been taking 0.5 daily for 6 months and even i can see how bad they actually are.. i'll start to ween off for sure. this is shit and they're just making you sicker.

suggestions how to ween off of that dose?


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> i'll get off.. i realized it's making me worse actually.. i have never been this low and i don't even want to take them anymore but when i don't i get dizzy. i've been taking 0.5 daily for 6 months and even i can see how bad they actually are.. i'll start to ween off for sure. this is shit and they're just making you sicker.
> 
> suggestions how to ween off of that dose?


I think that's a great move Chelsea. Its really not worth it. Since you've only been on for 6 months you should be able to get off with out any major complications or major withdrawal symptoms. If you are taking .5 a day, I would just start to scale back .1 every week or every two weeks. If you were on it longer (years) I would say to cut back .1 every couple months but your on a low dose for a short time so you should be good cutting back every week or two. If you do have any symptoms coming off just realize its from the withdrawal. People who've been on it a long time usually think they are going insane and getting sicker so they go back on and increase the dose. If you told your doc what was going on, he'd likely tell you your getting sicker and to increase, because they are really in the dark about benzos. Anyway, this is a HUUUGE move right now. Seriously, if you are the only person that gets the hell off this stuff before it becomes a problems I'd feel real good that I saved you the kind of grief I went through after being on it for so long. Its unnecessary. Hit me up if your having a problem coming off but I think you got it in the bag with .5 for 6 months. Take it easy.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Walkingzombie said:


> Smoked weed and did about 5mg of Xanax last night and felt amazing. It was a dumb idea, but I was with my best friends and wanted to get fucked up and forget about DP. I'll tell you what, it work. I was so euphoric and was eating all the cookies I could find. Awesome time.


lol i'll bet you felt like *'a walking zombie'* being that drugged ;D










Besides, 5mg ?
Man i barely take more than 1mg








0,5-1mg MAX. when consuming alcohol.

Ah well, if you really wanted to smoke without panicking, taking 5mg was MORE THAN ENOUGH.


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

so, i know i'm not supposed to mix benzos with alcohol and i don't want to anymore; but what if i feel the withdrawal symptoms, and get dizzy, hot flashes, pressures in the head and such, should i then take a benzo (but a smaller dose) and still go and drink, or just go out feeling like shit? is there a possibility that the alcohol will worsen my withdrawal symptoms and might possibly cause a panic attack or will my symptoms disappear?


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Im not sure, try to get propranolol (IT HAS NO WITHDRAWALS OR WHATSOEVER) for the panic attacks if you have them, not sure why you want to quit Xanax all of the sudden if it has been pretty good/decent for you


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

yes benzos and alcohol can make you stop breathing.

benzos should be stopped *gradually* ask your dr or pharmacist for instructions, if you stop it too short you can have seizures.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

kate_edwin said:


> yes benzos and alcohol can make you stop breathing.
> 
> benzos should be stopped *gradually* ask your dr or pharmacist for instructions, if you stop it too short you can have seizures.


I must have super lungs or im immortal..

IMMORTAL?!










The satire will be at its best when i die due to a benzo-related death, so be it!


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Not breathing with deoressants has nothig to do with your lungs

Who's mother is their dr???? That's completly unethical.....


----------



## AndyD (Nov 24, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> so, i know i'm not supposed to mix benzos with alcohol and i don't want to anymore; but what if i feel the withdrawal symptoms, and get dizzy, hot flashes, pressures in the head and such, should i then take a benzo (but a smaller dose) and still go and drink, or just go out feeling like shit? is there a possibility that the alcohol will worsen my withdrawal symptoms and might possibly cause a panic attack or will my symptoms disappear?


If you are getting symptoms when you cut back or stop the benzo don't drink. Drinking may temporarily help the symptoms but will make you much worse in the long run. I know it sux but the only way to get through the withdrawal symtpoms is to just give it time and suffer through them. I drank a bunch of times when i first came off klonopin. I noticed it helped my symptoms and then I got 100 times sicker within a few days sfter I drank. It seemed liked it helped me the night of and a couple days after to feel better, but by the 3rd of 4th day I started getting a lot sicker. Much sicker than I was before I drank.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

kate_edwin said:


> Not breathing with deoressants has nothig to do with your lungs
> 
> Who's mother is their dr???? That's completly unethical.....


Then im just plain immortal, COOL!


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 10, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> Not breathing with deoressants has nothig to do with your lungs
> 
> Who's mother is their dr???? That's completly unethical.....


don't be a hypocrite, you'd love your mom to be a doc. you'd get all the meds you want kate (;


----------

